# Halton 3D



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone shooting at Halton this weekend? 4 of us are going, it's always a good day there.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

A couple of Durhamites should be attending. Halton always puts on a good shoot.


----------



## buck chaser74 (Oct 24, 2011)

A couple of us from the Simcoe area are planing on going.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Still trying to decide if it's a trad day or a compound day, but I'll be there.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Every day is a trad day  you've been shooting that old trad bow pretty good this year, can I see an OAA 3D title in your future


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I am going! Great course there.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> Every day is a trad day  you've been shooting that old trad bow pretty good this year, can I see an OAA 3D title in your future


That would require a membership... not ready for that just yet. Besides... I'd have to beat you... and I'm not seeing that happening anytime soon.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Always look forward to this shoot, (I might be biased) and trying to beat the hubby :wink:

I know they are working hard after the storm last week. Lots of downed trees, but that could always make things a little more interesting!!! :teeth:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

You know what you need to do to beat the hubby.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> That would require a membership... not ready for that just yet. Besides... I'd have to beat you... and I'm not seeing that happening anytime soon.


I'm shooting RU all year so Trad class is up for grabs. I have not been an OAA member since I won the TC in 2009 but will join again this year for York and Halton.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shakyshot said:


> You know what you need to do to beat the hubby.


Hide his car keys hahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Shakyshot - this is a family sport 

Bigjono - at least the drive would be a lot shorter to save him this time!!!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

x-quizit said:


> Shakyshot - this is a family sport
> 
> Bigjono - at least the drive would be a lot shorter to save him this time!!!!


Lol, that's true.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

x-quizit said:


> Shakyshot - this is a family sport
> 
> Bigjono - at least the drive would be a lot shorter to save him this time!!!!


Leave him in the woods... it's where he belongs...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Leave him in the woods... it's where he belongs...


But he looked so sad and pitiful 
Best not laugh too much, he's setting the course isn't he, that may well give him the last laugh.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

He really did look quite sad .... and yes he is setting up the course, hopefully with some help, so I will make sure to play all pranks after it is complete :wink:


----------



## Jbsendnit (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello,

Ill be going and it will be my first shoot, I've only ever shot the 3d course at the wolfs den a few times, so any help would be great.. What time should I get there and how long do these usually run? Do I need to register to the oaa? Can I do it at the event? What class should I be entering? 26 yrs old, male, helim/release, 6" stab..
Thanks!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Jbsendnit said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ill be going and it will be my first shoot, I've only ever shot the 3d course at the wolfs den a few times, so any help would be great.. What time should I get there and how long do these usually run? Do I need to register to the oaa? Can I do it at the event? What class should I be entering? 26 yrs old, male, helim/release, 6" stab..
> Thanks!


Can't help with the wheelie bow stuff but the guys there know all about it so will make sure you're in the right class.
You don't need to be an OAA member, it starts at 10am but I suggest being there no later than 09.30 to get set up and throw some warm up arrows. How long it takes really depends on how many shoot and how many are compounds as they take a bit longer than trad guys. At a guess I would say you will be done around 3pm.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Shoot starts at 10am. Try to be there half hour ahead min. They will get you in the proper class and set with someone that can step you through it. Bring extra arrows just incase. Should be done awards and everything about 4 ish. There will be some top noch shooters there for you to learn from. Have fun! That's what its all really about!! Cheers! Shawn


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Can't wait to see everyone there!! 

As long as I can keep track of my keys this should be a good shoot! LOL

There was a lot of tree and lane damage after the weather last week, we been working hard to get everything cleaned up before this sunday!


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Also, bring your rubber boots!!!!


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

BE THERE ! Want the Bionic buck ? 
Glen


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

DssBB said:


> A couple of Durhamites should be attending. Halton always puts on a good shoot.


its looking good for a few more durhamites


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a friendly heads up - 

I know is has been mentioned before, but after all of the rain we have had recently, Halton is quite wet and TALL RUBBER BOOTS ARE NECESSARY!!!!! Some of the guys setting up the course tried to go around in ankle high hiking boots and were unable to maneuver around some of the areas.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

x-quizit said:


> Just a friendly heads up -
> 
> I know is has been mentioned before, but after all of the rain we have had recently, Halton is quite wet and TALL RUBBER BOOTS ARE NECESSARY!!!!! Some of the guys setting up the course tried to go around in ankle high hiking boots and were unable to maneuver around some of the areas.


Knee high or thigh length


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank god arrows float.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Lets hope archers do too


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Does that mean personal flotation devices are optional or recommended.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

oh god next its tinker in a speedo and flip flops lol lol lol ..get me a fork to poke my eyes out lol lol


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Wish I could go!! Grab some boots and go! If you wanna stay dry tae up golf and hoit the 19th. Your not always dry in a tree folks


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

DssBB said:


> Does that mean personal flotation devices are optional or recommended.


Both they and mankinis are optional I think.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

If the temps keep going down skates may be the recommended footwear.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

peregrine82 said:


> If the temps keep going down skates may be the recommended footwear.


I'm not wearing fish on my feet, that's just wrong.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Josh. 
Be sure to post up ALL the results so we can see how everyone did!
I would be there but on the clock.
I want to know how it went.

Shawn


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Great shoot at Halton today and they weren't wrong about the mud 
I had a crappy last 5 targets but still had fun as always. Even that group of compounders in the group behind seemed like good people


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

Compliments to the members at Halton. Great course which was well set up and organized. Great attendance, and despite all the mud I did not hear a single person complaining about it. Shot my personnal best score also to boot. Fun filled day. Thanks.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Indeed... thanks to the Halton folks... even Josh... 

Wonderful day... I'll take mud over mosquitoes any old time... did not shoot personal best... :embara:


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

A great day at Halton. Next year, it's hip waders for sure. As previously mentioned, everyone seemed to be having a great time and the weather turned out perfect. It was certainly a fun filled day and I loved the course layout.Thanks to all those who helped organize and put on another wonderful Halton shoot.


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

GREAT SHOOT GUYS !
Thanks Glen


----------



## stykbo (Mar 10, 2009)

*Had a really enjoyable day myself!*



Bigjono said:


> Great shoot at Halton today and they weren't wrong about the mud
> I had a crappy last 5 targets but still had fun as always. Even that group of compounders in the group behind seemed like good people


John you were doing pretty good until the last 5 ends. Thank good you did poop out in the last 5 it gave me a chance to squeak one out! Great weather after yesterday. Was good shooting with you and Mark.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Great shoot today, can't wait until the new targets arrive for the next shoot! This club is on the right track  few guys with personal best's today as well.


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!!! Glad everyone had fun!!! There is a pile of work that goes into setting up these shoots, and I wouldn't be able to do it without the awesome crew I have helping me!!

Halton will have a pile of new targets for the next shoot! Hope to see everyone june 30!!!

Josh


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I hear the ycb boys kicked butt today.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

That guy in the yellow Mathews shirt was killing X's


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Who was wearing the Mathews shirt?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

stykbo said:


> John you were doing pretty good until the last 5 ends. Thank good you did poop out in the last 5 it gave me a chance to squeak one out! Great weather after yesterday. Was good shooting with you and Mark.


Always good to shoot with you too 
May be out for the rest of the year now, got to see the surgeon this week to see how bad my arm really is. By the end I couldn't even hold my bow up.
You shot really solid all day and got your revenge for Galt


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

DssBB said:


> That guy in the yellow Mathews shirt was killing X's


Hey Rob, that was a gold tip shirt! The Mathews shirt would burn my skin


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry about that Blake.....The yellow and black bumble colors are easily mistaken for Mathews. Awesome display of shooting by the way:wav:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Great set up and course Josh, looking forward to the new targets and shoot on June 30th. Only thing I was missing was a white cane and a seeing eye dog.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

DssBB said:


> Sorry about that Blake.....The yellow and black bumble colors are easily mistaken for Mathews. Awesome display of shooting by the way:wav:


Thanks Rob, wait until you see the B Stinger shirt


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

If you can snag a 2nd B Stringer shirt.....I can put an XL one to good use.


----------

